# looking for members



## deerhunter7799 (Jun 15, 2017)

Tarversville Plantation is looking for 3 members for 2017.
Cost is 1200 for the year.  We have deer, turkey, hogs and bears.  Family oriented club with 1300 acres to hunt.  You can go to our facebook page (tarversville plantation)for pictures from the club.  if you have any questions please let me know. Located in Twiggs county portion of club is off albert Jenkins rd another track on the river off of 96


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2017)

I got a question. Where is this hunting club located ?


----------



## deerhunter7799 (Jun 15, 2017)

sorry it is in twiggs county part of it is on albert Jenkins rd and another tract on the river on hwy 96


----------



## Workingmanhunter (Jun 19, 2017)

Would you do a hog only membership?


----------



## T-BONER (Jun 19, 2017)

Do you have power and water for camper? T-Boner Fl


----------



## deerhunter7799 (Jun 19, 2017)

We have power and water hook ups at the camp site.


----------



## T-BONER (Jun 19, 2017)

Terry 941-914-5315


----------



## timgarside (Jun 23, 2017)

How many members total? What are your rules on guest and family? What are your bag limit and minimum requirements on bucks? I'll be in Macon this evening and tomorrow. I may be interested in a tour if your available.

Tim


----------



## deerhunter7799 (Jun 25, 2017)

We don't mine you bringing guest but should not bring someone every weekend as a quest.  Family membership includes children and wife.  If the child is older than 18 they must be in school to still be on membership.  We will have 16 members in club.  You are allowed 5 deer per membership 2 bucks and 3 does.  The bucks must be outside the ear. I prefer them to be 8 points or better but if a big 6 or 7 point that is outside the ears I understand if it is harvested.  If a member has a child that has never killed a deer they can shoot what ever they would like.  All quest deer count against your 5


----------



## deerhunter7799 (Jul 5, 2017)

only 2 memberships left if interested pm


----------



## Workingmanhunter (Jul 6, 2017)

Would you be interested in a hog only lease?


----------



## Jlrajarrett (Jul 7, 2017)

can i call you about this  how far from bonaire


----------



## T-BONER (Jul 9, 2017)

Call Cody 334 755 5230


----------



## Kevin the CB (Aug 4, 2017)

Interested in taking a look at your camp, can you contact me a 863-327-3115, please leave a message (I work funny hours).


----------

